# salmon and squid on my Rapala



## islandboy (Jan 20, 2013)

Had an hour on the water this morning at Emu Bay, 10 minutes from home. Wind was from the south east so had to hug the rocks pretty well. Picked up two nice salmon and a squid on my little Rapala. I cut down an old insulated shopping bag which fits nicely inside the hatch of the Stealth 550. Saves cleaning up a mess after a fishing trip and stops the pelicans pinching your fish when you are back at the beach! I have include a photo of how I carry my shark shield so that its not hanging down and tangling up with fish.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

I can't believe you got that squid on a single hook, that is awesome.
Squid starter and fish cakes ?


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks mate, i m yet to use my shield on my 550. Now i know how i am going to do it. Thanks again. I had originally planned to use a bit of bungee shock cord at the 1/2 way mark between the seat and the stern but after seeing this will put it at the rear of the yak.


----------



## islandboy (Jan 20, 2013)

The beauty of kayak fishing is that you can grab the squid behind the head and lift them on board. Most of them are lost when the full weight is hanging on the lure.
I have been using this for the shark shield for 12 months now and it is excellent. You can easily reach the switch from the seat. You will need to mount it to the right side of the boat.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Nice fun haul for an hours quick paddle - What a great spot. Thats not the dry suit you are wearing is it Shep (not orange ?)


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Awesome Shep! Great to see the 550 I it's environment. Some great fishing where you are.


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

That hook arrangement's making me realise I've only ever hooked one fish on the front single.


----------

